# Can I change sort criteria on Kindle Amazon search?



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Trying to find the free books on Amazon via Kindle is a pain in the butt!!

When I search the Amazon store on my K2 for "hounds baskerville", I get 26 titles sorted by "Relevance".  The price of each kbook is not shown, so I have to select each one to try and find a free one.  Is there a way to change the sort criteria to "price: low to high" as is available on PC browser?


Preemptive stuff:
Yes, I know the free one is probably the one without a cover photo.

Yes, I know there are other sources, but I cannot sync between my K2 and ipod unless I get the book from Amazon.  Or, when I demo in the future, I would like to d/l a free classic and this weeding thru kbooks might turn off a prospect.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You could find it on the Amazon website and then just make note of it and go find it on the K2. . . .not a lot of help, I know.   

Ann


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

you could find it on the amazon site and send it to your kindle from the site.  That is what I do.  I rarely buy books directly from my kindle.  Unless I know exactly what I'm looking for and that I already want it.  It doesn't give as much information as the computer site and even then I sometimes go to the paper edition on Amazon, read everything, then go to the kindle section and buy and have it sent wireless to my kindle.  I do, occassionally,  buy from Kindle if I know exactly which author/publisher I want I just do a search for that. I don't "shop" and browse from Kindle.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, looking for the book first, and then sending it out to K works better IMO.


----------

